# N.A.M.E.S. pictures and reports



## ChooChooMike (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok, all you NAMES attendees, stickpoke ...... (thumping table here), me and a few of da guys are getting impatient for PICTURES and a report !! th_wwp 

I mean, geez Louise (whoever she is), it's been AT LEAST 18 HOURS since the show ended !! What is taking so loooooonnnggggg ?? th_wtf1

I got my drool wiper & bucket all handy and waiting to be used .....  Thm:

Take your time, but make it quick !! 

Mike


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Apr 20, 2009)

Here are a few. This is all I took. I didn't get names I was there with my dad and met a friend at the show so there was more talking than picture taking.







Snow 2 cylinder dual acting four stroke engine. I think I liked this one the most.












Opposed piston four stroke cycle engine.







Hit n Miss hot bulb engine running on propane.













Bristol Mercury radial. This entire engine was made on manual equipment. The placard noted "Made with BNC ( Biological Nuerotic Control)"













Four stroke flat head with axial cam. his own design, built just a few weeks before the show.


----------



## bearcar1 (Apr 20, 2009)

No words just th_confused0052

BC1


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 20, 2009)

See the other NAMES Pictures thread
I will be posting some more info later. As we are not returning to the Seagate next year due to a doubling of the rent and some other issues. We will be going back to one of the arena's at Southgate Mich. We also will have all of the meeting and assemble rooms there to.

So as we broke the shows equipment down, I had to also pull all the air lines in the floor utility conduits. As I took the table connections out of the floor. All total about 600 ft of 1" hose. the only thing left is the manifold piping in the tunnel. So that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it. We had to be out of there by 7 pm Sunday. 
Because as we cleared a section of floor there was another trade show moving in and setting up. NAMES closed at 4pm it's 100 miles from the loading dock to my driveway 
glen


----------

